# Keys Plugs In at No. 1



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2005)

Wed Oct 19, 7:36 PM ET

Nothing like a stripped-down Alicia Keys to get music fans in a tizzy.

The nine-time Grammy-winning R&amp;B songstress--known for such hits as "If I Ain't Got You," "You Don't Know My Name" and "Fallin' "--took over the top spot on the album chart with _Unplugged_. The album, which features those hits along with collaborations with Common, Mos Def, Damian Marley and Maroon 5's Adam Levine, sold 196,000 copies for the week ended Sunday, according to the latest Nielsen SoundScan numbers.

_Unplugged_, recorded in July at the Brooklyn Academy of Music, gives the singer her third number one debut in three tries.

Keys' new disc also marks the return of MTV's once popular _Unplugged_ series, which debuted in 1989 and helped create watershed moments for artists like Nirvana, Eric Clapton, R.E.M., 10,000 Maniacs, Tony Bennett, Mariah Carey and Neil Young before going dormant in 1999.

With Keys taking over the top, Canadian rockers Nickelback slid down to number two. Their latest, _All the Right Reasons_, sold another 170,000 discs for the week, down from 325,000 copies in its debut.

Country singer Gary Allan roped in the week's second-best bow as his sixth disc, _Tough All Over_, fought its way to number three on sales of 100,000. Unlike most of his country music contemporaries, Allan hails from Southern California, not Tennessee or Texas.

Latin pop superstar Ricky Martin opened at six with his latest, _Life_, selling 73,000 copies. Martin, who took a timeout from his "Livin' La Vida Loca"-"She Bangs" heyday to focus on Spanish-language efforts, is making a crossover comeback on the strength of his new hit single, "I Don't Care," with Fat Joe and Amerie.

Outside the Top 10, hard rockers Story of the Year and Sevendust finished at 19 and 20 with, respectively, _In the Wake of Determination_ and _Next_. Only 700 copies separated the discs.

The rap collaboration Danger Doom followed at 41 with _The Mouse and The Mask_. The disc pairs together cartoonish rapper MF Doom with producer/Gorillaz member DJ Danger Mouse (the latter famed for his Jay-Z/Beatles mash-up _The Grey Album_).

Other notable debuts included Dolly Parton's _Those Were the Days_ at 48, Jamie Cullum's _Catching Tales_ at 49, Dru Hill's _Hits_ at 71, Warren G's _In the Mid-Nite Hour_ at 79, Default's _One Thing Remains_ at 89 and the kiss-happy t.A.T.u.'s _Dangerous &amp; Moving_ at 131.

Here's a rundown of last week's Top 10, per Nielsen SoundScan:

1. _Unplugged_, Alicia Keys

2. _All The Right Reasons_, Nickelback

3. _Tough All Over_, Gary Allan

4. _Monkey Business_, Black Eyed Peas

5. _Late Registration_, Kanye West

6. _Life_, Ricky Martin

7. _Wildflower_, Sheryl Crow

8. _The Day After_, Twista

9. _All Jacked Up_, Gretchen Wilson

10. _Let's Get It_, Young Jeezy


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2005)

I got the CD and its great!


----------

